# Boxer Ricky Hatton considered suicide after losing to Pacquiao and Floyd



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

source: http://bit.ly/2d2fSBA



> “People used to say to me for years about the Mayweather fight and it f**** me off: ‘Losing to Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao is ok, there’s no shame in that.’ No, no, no. I didn’t go there just because it was them and it was a big payday. I went there to f****** beat them. So, when I didn’t, it did my head in.”


Thats crazy. He is worth $40 million. Too much to live for


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Heard him say all this back in 2009.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Heard him say all this back in 2009.


Yup, old news.


----------

